# كتب لتعليم solid works باللغة العربية



## ahmed taye3 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

كتب لتعليم صولد وركس باللغة العربية [Solidworks]


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد (ص) وعلى اله وصحبه ومن والاه إلى يوم الدين0
الإخوة الاكارم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم هذا الجهد المتواضع والذي مكننا الله سبحانه وتعالى منه في شرح البرنامج الشهيرSolidworks املآ منه سبحانه وتعالى أن ينفع به أبناء هذه الأمة والمسلمين جميعا وخصوصا المبتدئين منهم والذين لا تمكنهم ظروفهم المادية من دخول دورات لتعلمه0
واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعله لنا نورا في الدنيا والآخرة ببركة دعائكم
أخوكم المؤلف كاظم عسكر
عدد صفحات الكتاب =541 صفحة
صيغة الكتاب pdf
حجم الكتاب =36.9 MB
تم تقسيم الكتاب إلى ما يقرب من 80 حصة لغرض التحميل اليسير
التوصيات
حقوق الطبع والنشر عائدة للمؤلف ولا يجوز التصرف بها لأغراض تجارية أو البيع أو المساومة أو النشر بمواقع أخرى باسم اخر عدا الإشارة إلى رابط هذا الموقع مع التقدير0000
((ثمن الكتاب دعائكم لنا وللإخوة القائمون على هذا الموقع))
تفضلوا الحصص التالية:- من الحصة1- الحصة 15
رجاء اخبرونا بالروابط التي لاتعمل000!!


روابط الحصص على badongo.com
http://www.badongo.com/file/7532151
http://www.badongo.com/file/7532232
http://www.badongo.com/file/7532271
http://www.badongo.com/file/7532306
http://www.badongo.com/file/7532341
http://www.badongo.com/file/7532363


http://www.badongo.com/file/7544007
http://www.badongo.com/file/7544085
http://www.badongo.com/file/7544236
http://www.badongo.com/file/7544341
http://www.badongo.com/file/7544589
http://www.badongo.com/file/7544694
http://www.badongo.com/file/7544824
http://www.badongo.com/file/7544867
http://www.badongo.com/file/7544953


وصلة تحميل للحصص من الأخ م/محمد لطفي على الوصلة التالية


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ebvzcmzxx1e


يرجي تغيير الامتداد الي rar.
وننتظر منك الباقي


الموضوع منقول للفائدة


هذا وبالله التوفيق​


----------



## الزيدون (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رهيب سعيد قائد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## ثائر الصالح (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً لكل صاحب جهد ( صادق ) و لكن أسارع هنا و أتساءل : 
لماذا حتى الآن لم أتمكن من إيجاد ملف كامل من أي برنامج أو موضوع أود قراءته ؟؟
على سبيل المثال لا الحصر 
الأخ الذي يقدم لنا الروابط التي تقودنا إلى تحميل ملفات تعليم Solid Works يقول في المقدمة - و بعد التسبيح و التكبير و الصلاة على أفضل المرسلين بأن الملف الكامل يتألف من 80 وصلة و هنا لا أرى سوى 15 منها 
فأين باقي الوصلات ؟؟؟؟ و لكي يكتمل ( الخازوق ) حتى الوصلات الخمسة عشرة الموجودة هنا لم تعمل كلها 
أنا أشكر صاحب هذا العمل و لكن أتمنى منه و من كل من يود العمل في هذا المنتدى أن يقدم عملاً كاملاً 
و شكراً


----------



## م زايد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## م زايد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت تقوم بتحديث الرابط الثامن


----------



## djebli (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الله كنت محتاجا لهذه الدروس اللهم أخلف عليه بالبركة


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (4 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى منك المزيد جزاك اللة خير *​


----------



## nasemm (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونتمى المزيد
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Hydra (4 يوليو 2009)

جاري التحميل , الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## أحمد دعبس (22 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------



## engsoqrat (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي شغللك العالي


----------



## دودو سعيد (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aelyuan (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زعيم كيما (19 مارس 2010)

[URL="http://www.badongo.com/file/7544007خالص"]http://www.badongo.com/file/7544007خالص[/URL] الشكر-لكم-ولكن-الوصلة-المدونة-لم-تعمل


----------



## خادم محمد (2 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## eaststars (13 يوليو 2010)

thanxssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

كان كتاب مهم بس الوصلات لاتعمل


----------



## zohir17 (3 يناير 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل ’’’’’’شكرااا على كل حال


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (4 يناير 2011)

المقدمه طويله وبالمقابل الوصلات مش شغاله


----------



## م براق (4 يناير 2011)

فعلا الوصلات لا تعمل


----------



## ahmed malik (10 مايو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل أخى الكريم .


----------



## صفدي (10 مايو 2011)

*هذا رابط يحتوي على كتب في التكنولوجيا و solidworks
http://technologie789.blogspot.com/2...dworks_27.html*
*وخاصة الكتاب المذكور
*​


----------



## mouadbud (28 يوليو 2011)

لا تعمل هذه 
الله يرحم والديكم


----------



## mouadbud (28 يوليو 2011)

Ne pas action


----------



## abuhelal_76 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## سعيد معمل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

أيها الاخ الكريم الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## maher yasin (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وأتمنى لو فيه كتاب برابط واحد


----------



## مهندس كتر (16 فبراير 2012)

ولا شرح ولاكتاب ولارابط ياخساره


----------



## مهندس كتر (16 فبراير 2012)

انا تاشكرك بجد انت الي جبتها صح واشكرالمصمم للبرنامج وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng/hamdy (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*الروابط لاتعمل 


*


----------



## Osama198418 (16 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و لكن كل الروابط غير فعالة


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكورا على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى تكون كل الروابط شغالة


----------



## محمد حارث الكربولي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## محمد حارث الكربولي (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## waleed alajaj (17 نوفمبر 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر
جاري التحميل


----------



## waleed alajaj (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الروابك لا تعمل
ممكن لو سمحت تحدث الروابط


----------



## eng_teto75 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

